# My story and how I am recovering!



## shorty_rerecovered (Jan 27, 2012)

Hello and greetings to all the DP/DR sufferers!I am Giorgos and I am 14 years old and I live in Greece! It's been a while since I posted here and I think that is very good because it has improved my situation. Let me begin by saying that I have not fully recovered but I am much better than I was at previous time. So let me tell you what happened with me.

I experience(d) DP/DR symptoms since 28 December 2011 when my panic attack took place. Something I need to clear out : *I do not suffer neither from anxiety disorders nor from psychological disorders. I have also not experienced any trauma at all.* So how I got DP/DR? Well to be honest I even do not know! It could be just everything! I have been told by psychologists that I am a very sensitive person. In 2011 I was studying for some exams and I didn't go anxious. However, on the days before I gave I had some negative thoughts about not going well(Didn't pass them unfortunatelly) but this did not affect my progress really. What must have triggered my panic attack which triggered my DP was some existential thought I was having for 2 days which because I don't know, they caused me to be anxious. Since then for 2 weeks actually I was having symptoms of full DP disorder. I thought I had schizofrenia or that I was going crazy but these shit weren't just true. Unfortunatelly, my family didn't really help me ; especially my sister because she was shouting at me : " You are fuckin crazy we should get you to psychological hospital". My mom thought it was my Internet addiction which caused it. After those 2 tormeting weeks passed I noticed that I was feeling better. My anxiety was gone, I didn't get tuned out when others talked, I was not feeling automated, I had feelings. The symptoms I am left with is these : I just feel exhausted for no reason and my thinking pattern kinda changes every week.Also I cannot really feel the day or night but only mildly. Well you know something? What I did to get rid of my symptoms is...*NOT GIVING A FUCK ABOUT THEM.** And this worked.*First of all let me explain something to the BS phrase that I hear most of the time.
Once DP, always DP. No cure for it at all.
Oh really? Well, if you think that it is permanent you will never recover! That's right! Your fear not only anxiety, is what keeps DP. Yes this feeling is fucking weird and awful but it is a way of reaction nothing more nothing less.

Also you can ask a member here called *foghat* about me. He will tell you that I was posting negative threads just to make sure that the replies I will get will be positive. Well I did so and I am laughing at this. Believe me, it's the Internet and anyone can write anything. Trust no one. The key on recovering from DP/DR is to ignore negative thoughts. Things such as "You never recover from DP, DP is madness" are plain bullshit. The more you believe in these, the slower will you recover. As far as medication is concerned well, I think that you should never use them for your DP. Why? Well like other psychological medication, they are planned to mask the symptoms not to cure them. Also find the appropriate medication for you could take time plus that by trying one of them you might find out that your DP is getting worse. For psychologists now, despite I am still seeing one I don't think she fully helps me. Sure, without her I wouldn't be writing my story here, but she is not the one that she will cure me. I strongly recommend seeing a psychologist he/she will help you to an extent.

The most important thought and the ONLY way to recover is to accept it. NO! You do not accept you have an illness! You accept " I have nothing and it will go away and this is only TEMPORARY.". Don't do this " I will beat the fuck out of this DP dumbass." because that will make it worse. Exercise as much as you can and avoid junk food!Go out, study, focus on your job,watch movies(avoid depressive ones) and *JUST FUCKING LIVE!*You always had the cure! No other thing will fully cure you! I am still having DP since 2 months but it is very mild and I am sure that by summer, I will be my old-self but I will know how to control such conditions. Oh and for supplements I have not tried any of them I am too young only 14 years old!I highly doubt I will have this for a year. To do such, I wouldn't socialize I wouldn't go to school I wouldn't do nothing! But I do everything! It pisses me off that I still have it but I say "I don't give a crap this will pass". Something very important too ; don't hang around too much here. I have to admit that this board helped me very very much but there are some negative threads here which really make your DP worse. Try to ignore them!

REMEMBER : If one of us has recovered,everyone can!

*YOU CAN AND YOU WILL RECOVER!*

Goodbye, I won't be hanging around here by now because it might make my condition worse but I will give a click here sometimes!

Thank you for reading and remember ; the cure is yourself.


----------



## foghat (Jan 1, 2011)

Nice work


----------



## shorty_rerecovered (Jan 27, 2012)

foghat said:


> Nice work


Thank you man. I would like to specially thank you because you really helped pass my DP. I am really sad you have difficulties recovering, I am wishing you the best mate!


----------

